
Show HN: CloudPano – 360 Panorama Gallery Viewer for Everyone - ClayRothschild
http://www.cloudpano.com
======
ClayRothschild
Feedback appreciated!

Direct link to the app:
[https://app.cloudpano.com/](https://app.cloudpano.com/) Demos:
[https://app.cloudpano.com/tours/HnwX1BwRCO](https://app.cloudpano.com/tours/HnwX1BwRCO)
[https://app.cloudpano.com/tours/IfLUP2LTpy](https://app.cloudpano.com/tours/IfLUP2LTpy)
[https://app.cloudpano.com/tours/F_bT4A587K](https://app.cloudpano.com/tours/F_bT4A587K)

I created this to allow realtors and photographers to make 360 degree tours of
their properties. The Tour Editor is pretty robust and I also allow
whitelabeling.

Feel free to play with a demo. Its free to make demos and up to three
commercial tours.

The goal here is to get 360 tours to be ubiquitous. So far, we have had users
make everything from residential properties for sale, cars for sale, and even
vacation photos.

The marketing website I am really hoping to get right. I dont think its there
yet. Open to all feedback. Right now this is completely bootstrapped by me and
my partner and developed by me.

The most challenging aspects of this have been: automated whitelabeling
solution, overestimating users' competencies, and learning Three.JS.

The most enjoyable aspects of this have been: Setting up infrastructure from
ground-up, coming up with extremely novel and quick implementations because I
am limited to a few hours a day (I have a full-time job right now as a tech
consultant), and learning how to triage and prioritize my own software project
to get users with as little features as possible. We are hustling!

Our user growth and revenue have been increasing each month, right now we are
looking for mentorship and connect with other entrepreneurs. Its hard to
develop a start-up on the side and I'm ready for the next step! We are based
in Houston, TX :)

